# Gaming PC für neben dem Fernseher als Konsolen Ersatz ?



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

*Gaming PC für neben dem Fernseher als Konsolen Ersatz ?*

HI Leute,

da ich mir überlegt habe, dass ich mit einem PC doch relativ flexibler bin, habe ich mich entschlossen mir einen PC als Konsolenersatz zu bauen.

Meiner Meinung nach die Vorteile:
-Erweiterbar
-Auch Spiele die nicht auf der Konsole veröffenlticht werden ( bin totaler Total War Fan und Arma 3 find ich auch gut )
-Auch andere Programme 
-kann ich via Steam Big Picture z.B. auch mit Controller Steuern
-... diverse andere die ihr vielleicht kennt

Aber das ist ja auch nicht meine Eigentliche Frage.
Ich bin Schüler und habe daher nicht viel Geld aber ich könnte bis Weihnachten diesen Jahres so 600 - 700 Euro ansparen.
Davon wollte ich mir dann Einzelteile bei Hardwareversand kaufen ( da haben wir schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht) und so einen PC zusammenbauen.

Ich kenne mich mit dem ganze Kram nicht so aus und habe die Frage was denn wichtig für so einen " Wohnzimmer" PC, der speziell aufs Spielen und Filme angucken abgestimmt ist, braucht???

ER sollte in jedem Fall ein BLUERAY Laufwerk haben, damit ich Filme damit gucken kann.
Mit nem HDMI Kabel kann ich das ganze dann ja mit dem Fernseher verbinden, oder ?

Noch eine Frage:
Ich habe einen 3d Fernseher, wenn ich spiele nun auf 3d spielen will, brauche ich dann eine 3d fähige grafikkarte oder reicht es wenn mein Fernseher 2d zu 3d konvertieren kann?
und wenn ich eine 3d fähige brauche (z.B von NVIDIA), brauche ich dann auch diese recht teure NVIDIA Brille oder kann ich die normalen Polarisationsbrillen von meinem Fernseher nehmen?

Wie geagt, wäre nett wenn man mir sagen könnte, an welchen Teilen man Sparen kann und wo man mehr ausgeben sollte, damit man auch kommende Spiele Higlights noch zocken kann 

Falls ich gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen hab bitte bescheid geben und nicht sofort melden, ich bin neu hier 

LG Sironimo


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Ich würd mir lieber nen separaten BluRay-player holen, denn ein BD-Laufwerk PLUS brauchbare Software kostet mindestens genau so viel, dafür hast Du beim Player aber weniger Strombedarf, ne Fernbedienung und auch im Zweifel weniger Probleme (am PC gibt es auch mit guter Software dann doch immer mal ne bockige BluRay wegen Kopierschutz)


Wegen 3D: das klappt per Nvidia nur mit nem 120Hz-Bildschirm, da reicht es nicht, dass der LCD 3D "kann", da sind meines Wissens bestimmte Modelle nötig - ich würd das mit 3D auch eher sein lassen, das bringt an sich nur bei Spielen wie Shootern was, dann brechen aber die effektiven FPS ein, d.h wenn Du in "2D" zB 50 FPS hast, hast Du in3D nur 25, weil die 50 FPS abwechselnd auf das linke und rechte Auge verteilt werden. Du kannst gerne testen, wie gut oder schlecht das 2D auf 3D vom LCD selbst klappt, aber ich würde eher nicht versuchen, 3D vom PC aus hinzukriegen, vor allem wenn Du kein so großes Budget hast.


Wegen des PCs: wie groß darf der denn sein? Hast du schon Windows, oder ist der Preis MIT WIndows?


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

danke für deine Antwort:
Windows zähl ich nicht mit 
Größe ist mir total egal kann 1m x 1m haben !
Mein Fernseher hat 400 Hz müsste doch reichen oder ?
Ich finde es eben cool so spiele wie assassins creed, BF oder GTA auch mal in 3D spielen zu können.
Das heißt also das das it der 2d zu 3d konvertirung theoretisch klappen würde ?

Ich finde aber einen BLUERay player intern aber eigentlcih praktischer, da ich mir eh ein Laufwerk kaufen muss, denn sonst muss ich ja blueray player und normales laufwerk kaufen, oder ist was anders besser ?


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2013)

najaaa, so ein normales Laufwerk kostet halt nen Zwanni

Caseking.de 

und so ein 3Dfähiger kostet z.B. nur 89€ und da wird´s schon knapp das in nen PC einzubauen


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

xXSironimoXx schrieb:


> danke für deine Antwort:
> Windows zähl ich nicht mit
> Größe ist mir total egal kann 1m x 1m haben !
> Mein Fernseher hat 400 Hz müsste doch reichen oder ?


 Hz sind nicht gleich Hz  der LCD muss GENAU 120Hz ansteuerbar sein von Nvidia aus, d.h. der Fernseher muss ganau 120 Bilder pro Sekunde auch wirklich empfangen können - die "400Hz" fürs Bildstabilisieren sind aber meistens auf Basis der normalen 25 bis 50 Bilder pro Sekunde, und das wird dann intern erst bearbeitet.




> Ich finde aber einen BLUERay player intern aber eigentlcih praktischer, da ich mir eh ein Laufwerk kaufen muss, denn sonst muss ich ja blueray player und normales laufwerk kaufen, oder ist was anders besser ?


 Ich würd echt eher nen externen Player nehmen - die kosten dann ca 80-90€, das ist dann schon ein ganz guter. Mit intern softwarebasiert hast Du immer wieder mal Ärger, erst Recht mit 3D.


Wegen eines PCs: siehe das Bild im Anhang, da kannst Du dann als Grafikkarte eine AMD 7870 nehmen, dann bist Du bei 700€, und du musst nicht GENAU dieses RAM nehmen, es sollte aber DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) sein mit 1,5 Volt.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

danke für eure schnellen antworten 
wenn ihr da erfahrung mit nem player habt dann glaub ich euch 
und was geanu brauch ich jetzt das ich die spiele auch in 3d spielen kann ich hab da noch nicht den durchblick?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Naja, 3D: entweder es reicht Dir das 2D auf 3D des LCDs (vlt mal nach Kundenmeinungen schauen, wie gut/schlecht das bei Games ist), ODER Du musst ne Nvidia-Karte + Brille nehmen. Da musst Du aber schauen, ob das mit Deinem LCD-TV überhaupt geht!

Wenn ja: für ca 200€, wie die AMD 7870, gibt es die GTX 660, die aber schwächer als die Karte von AMD ist. Und wenn Du ohne 3D bei einem Spiel da halt zB 50 Bilder pro Sekunde hast, wirst Du in 3D nur 25 haben - dann musst Du also die Details runterstellen, damit es nicht ruckelt.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

ich denke ir reicht das 3d vom fernseher


Ich will eben möglichst das Geld auf die Graka und CPU konzentrieren


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Du kannst halt meinen Vorschlag von oben nehmen. Passendes RAM kostet halt für 8GB derzeit 45-55€. Beim Netzeil könnte man ein etwas günstigeres nehmen, aber nicht viel günstiger - vlt zB ein Thermaltake Hamburg 530W. Festplatte geht an sich nicht besser/günstiger. 

Beim Board KÖNNTE man eines für nur 50€ nehmen, aber ich würd da nicht ZU sehr sparen. Gehäuse gibt es auch ausreichend gute für 30€, da fehlt aber oft Front-USB3.0

Und Graka eben eine AMD 7870, oder direkt eine AMD 7950 wie in meinem Vorschlag, das könnte vlt dann knapp hinkommen, wenn Du wie grad vorgeschlagen noch ein wenig einsparst beim Rest.




ne SSD macht Spiele nicht schneller, nur die Ladezeiten, weswegen vor allem "Kleinkram" unter Windows sehr schnell aufgeht und man MEINT, der PC wäre schneller geworden. Von der Leistung her aber tut sich da rein gar nix, moderne Festplatten sind auch schnell genug, als dass es nicht WEGEN der Festplatte ruckelt.


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

dann noch ein paar fragen zu deinem bild:
Wieso dieses Motherboard ( gibt es einen unterschied zwischen motherboard und mainboard?  )
Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob ich jetzt einmal ein 8 gb kit RAM oder 2x 4 GB nehme?

ich finde die Konfiguration ganz gut ist aber so teuer wo kann man da sparen ?
hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

Und ist ein HDMI Anschluss dann schon inbegriffen oder wie sieht das damit aus ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Du kannst den Warenkorb nicht verlinken, da musst Du schon die Teile nennen.

2x4GB bieten Dualchannel, das ist nen Tick besser - wenn nun aber 1x8GB günstiger ist, dann ist das auch okay

Motherboard = Mainboard. Und das Modell von ASRock ist für den Preis halt sehr gut. Wichtig ist, dass es einen H77-Chipsatz hat, oder Z77, die sind aber idR etwas teurer.

HDMI hat heutzutage an sich jede Grafikkarte, zur Not schau vorher mal bei der Grafikkarte, die Du am ENde nimmst, ob die auch HDMI hat


----------



## xXSironimoXx (19. April 2013)

ich meld mich wieder wenns was neues gibt wollte mich ur mal im vorraus informieren


----------

